
Why Twitter’s CEO gets back pats, Yahoo’s CEO gets backlash - abalone
http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Why-Twitter-s-CEO-gets-back-pats-Yahoo-s-CEO-8346874.php
======
abalone
It could be gender bias, but Dorsey's only been back as CEO for less than a
year. Mayer's been there for four. That could explain the "wait and see"
attitude towards Dorsey.

That said, Dorsey has been on the board forever and "executive" chairman since
2011, so it's not like he hasn't been involved in Twitter's key decisions.

------
gsylvie
Only subscribers can read that link. :-(

